# Britax First Class Plus car seat reviews/experience?



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

This is one of the only convertible car seats I can seem to find here in the UAE. I'm not familiar with the model because it seems it is usually available in the UK not in north america.
Has anyone used this car seat before for a newborn? Is it worth the hefty price?
Will it fit in my Toyota Yaris (2009, four door hatchback)?

Thanks for any and all info!


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

This site should tell you if it will fit in your car or not.

I don't have any experience with it myself, but I've been considering it for our next arrival too, so will be interested to hear any replies. I have a Britax Prince for DD and I like it - it's lightweight, easy to install and has good safety reviews. It's also quite narrow at the base meaning it fits into lots of different types of cars. If the First Class Plus has the same features I'll be very happy with it.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmmm. I thought I remembered the Babies'r'us section of the Toys'r'us in Festival City having more convertible carseats....


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carhootel* 
Hmmm. I thought I remembered the Babies'r'us section of the Toys'r'us in Festival City having more convertible carseats....

I'll have to check there again, now that you mention it, I don't remember if they had any last time I was there because we weren't really looking at carseats.

The Britax is the only recognizable brand I can find here- other than that, at BabyShop and Mothercare there are some from a brand called "Nania" and of course the Mothercare brand ones that are cheaper, but I've heard are not comfortable and have cheap buckles and straps etc. that break and don't last.

They've got TONS of variety for infant seats and then the seats that fit from about 9 mos on... just not many convertibles.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

We have a first class and I have been very happy with it, I would certainly buy it again.

We used it from birth for both our children. With the infant insert it seemed a good fit for DS. Looking back DD was probably too small but she was prem so only just 5lb when we first used it. We just avoided travelling till she was a bit bigger.

We got DD rear facing till 2 and DS till 18 months, it has the same weight limits as the infant seat but I think since it;s a bit bigger we got more RF time. DD was never forward facing and DS at 3 1/2 is starting to look a little squashed though he is still within the limits.

I've always found it pretty easy to install, and the harness adjuster is fine. It is a pain having to rethread the straps when you need to change slots but we don't have to do it that often.

Of the other brands you mentioned I would avoid the Narnia ones, I've read a lot of reviews about the buckles becoming unusable stiff very quickly and the covers not wearing well. Certainly the ones I;ve played with in shops the buckles were really hard to use.

There is very little choice in convertible are seats in general in the UK. I guess because they are forced to have the same RF limits as the infant seats which most people use. There is no advantage to getting a convertible over a pure FF seat if you are going to use if RF.


----------

